# Verslavingen > Roken >  Ziekte van Buerger

## Pris83

Bij mij is de ziekte van Buerger geconstateerd
Wie kan mij meer vertellen over deze aandoening?
Ik weet intussen dat roken slecht is, maar hoe lang na het stoppen nemen de klachten af, en hoe slecht is meeroken?

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je iets aan volgende link?
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=672

----------

